# Furs, pelts, skulls & bones for crafts



## Twisted NDN (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello, 
I make Native American jewelry, dream catchers, spears, bows & arrows, among other items used in Native American traditions as well as decorations in homes. I just relocated to Michigan and I have no local hunter connections here. I am looking to find a source where I can acquire these items that I think would normally be discarded. Can anyone tell me the best places to find these things? Or are there hunters willing to let me have these things? I listed some of the things below use for my crafts. I appreciate any help with this.
Please email me at [email protected]
Thank you.
Colleen

Skulls
Deer/elk racks
bones
Feathers
pelts
furs
hooves
etc.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

You might very well find some folks on this site who would be a source of what you want. That said, check out this website: *taxidermy.net.* 

There is a "for sale" forum and the the variety of what is for sale is amazing. 
Good luck.


----------

